# Does this Glucosamine Chondroitin & MSM look safe for dogs?



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Vitacost Glucosamine Chondroitin & MSM -- 360 Capsules

I'm thinking of buying this human supplement as a low cost alternative to dog supplements.

Can anyone spot anything that might be dangerous to dogs? I want to give 1 capsule per day. 

Servings per Container: 90
Amount Per Serving	% Daily Value
Sodium (from Chondroitin Sulfate Sodium)	100 mg	4%
Potassium (from Glucosamine Sulfate [2KCl])	220 mg	6%
Glucosamine Sulfate (2 KCl)	1500 mg	*
Chondroitin Sulfate	1200 mg	*
MSM (methylsulfonylmethane) OptiMSM®	1000 mg

I also found this pet product for about the same cost so maybe I should just stick with this:

http://m.vitacost.com/products/vita...flavor-1500-mg-complex-200-chewable-tablets-3


----------



## dredges (May 18, 2012)

Just delete these. I didnt mean to double post and I found a product I'm trying that's for dogs


----------

